

Byebye SlideShare, Hello SpeakerDeck - sharonpaul

This is by no way an advertisement for Speaker Deck :) Not even an employee or friend of theirs (Considering how I'm all the way from Singapore)<p>just thought that their UI would be something people would very much prefer compared to SlideShare, which now seems a little clunky.<p>http://speakerdeck.com/
======
j_col
Really like it when compared to SlideShare for three reasons:

1\. The actual slides are bigger.

2\. There are no advertisements overlaid on the slides.

3\. You can download a PDF of the slides, without having to sign up.

------
msahil
slideshare moved to HTML5 recently <http://www.slideshare.net/html5>

no more flash

